# Off the wall question



## jstuedle (Jun 24, 2007)

An off the wall question, with an explanation.

    Does anyone still make a double weight B&W paper in 3' wide X 100' rolls? When I was in school (late '60s) a buddy of mine and I went half an half on a roll of Agfa 3' wide paper. I would shoot 35mm Tri-X pushed to get that big blotchy grain, turn the enlarger head horizontal and expose a long piece of paper thumb tacked to the wall. Viewing distance was measured in yards, not feet.   But it was fun and unique. At least we thought it was. BTW, my darkroom was in my bedroom, I had to run down the hall in the dark with the print loaded in a trash bag and develop it in the bathtub. Great fun, now that I look back. We now can order big prints for a reasonable cost online. But the experience was great fun, great memories. (Lots and lots of diluted developer.)


----------



## ThomThomsk (Jun 28, 2007)

Ilford Multigrade is available in various roll sizes from 20 inch x 33 feet up to 50 inch x 100 feet (and possibly others, that was just on the first website I checked). Not sure if you would call that double weight. £86.26 for the smallest, and £215.66 including VAT for the largest size.


----------

